# kids+pits+photos....



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

this is the first of many  (and yes, i do have too much time on my hands  )


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i love it very cute


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I have been doing alot of pit bull kissing today... i cant stop myself actually... too cute.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Need a caption...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dan'sgrizz said:


> I have been doing alot of pit bull kissing today... i cant stop myself actually... too cute.


Stop making out with your dogs you perv

Great pics! I love pits a kids. Nothin cuter....cept horses and kids that gets pretty cute.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Awwww, very cute pics!


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Thats cute, he kinda looks like a seal lol.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Such cute pictures!!! *Thinks for a caption* "Is it my turn?"


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

megz said:


> *Need a caption*...


*Ban us? what are they thinking*


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

megz said:


> Need a caption...


I can haz Bubbles??


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Adorable! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mali_Blu (Apr 23, 2009)

Beautiful kids!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Awe! So cute ... Love seeing the pitties and kiddies together


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

OMG WHATS WRONG WITH U LETTING THAT VICIOUS DOG AROUND YOUR KID. (sarcasm) u'd be suprised how many people tell me that though.


----------



## Cocoa (Mar 24, 2009)

Here you go Bedlam + Marty


----------



## Tony G. (May 18, 2009)

lol very cute


----------



## Tony G. (May 18, 2009)

P.S. BIG HEAD lol


----------



## taraz1243 (May 18, 2009)




----------



## Tony G. (May 18, 2009)

i'll post some kid/pit pictures in about 4 months when my kid is born lol


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Kyza loves being picked up and carried 









ill post another tomorrow of my partners daughter chilling on the lawn with 2 pits


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

megz said:


> Need a caption...


'BUBBLES!!!'

ya know from Nemo...hehe..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

chic4pits said:


> 'BUBBLES!!!'
> 
> ya know from Nemo...hehe..


Bubbles! Bubbles! My Bubbles! lol


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i looove me some nemo! i see we have another fan as well! LOL! wouldn't that be great caption tho, kolby loves bubbles, he can never figure out why he can't catch them tho, and i just dont have the heart to tell him....


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

No, no, no.. the seagulls.... "Mine! Mine! Mine!!!" I know the entire script to Nemo, courtesy of my now 6 y/o daughter! She watched the dvd so much, it no longer plays... we gotta get another one, lol!!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

omgggggggggg this are awesome photos, luv em

beautiful kids and beautiful dogs. 

my dog loves kids as well. even tho i dont have any yet.
he just HAVE TO go to a baby if he sees one and he must lick him/her all over :roll:


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

megz said:


> Need a caption...


How about "Double Trouble, Bulls and Bubbles"


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

Good pic's, I especially like the last two where you put a comment on them :thumbsup:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


>


i think thats one of the cutest pics i have ever seen


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

STORY time!


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

here is my daughter and dog.


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

that last pic is to cute


----------

